# Our animals love us



## antonherbst

I have had this idea for a while now and now is as a good time as always. I am starting this thread and want to see the other vaper animals in your life that makes everything just so much more special. This little girl is a jack russel short leg terrier and her name is "meisiekind" she absolutely loves her father(that being me) and he loves her just as much as a person can love a four legged family member.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-also-love-dogs.t3316/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Ah Okay thanks Andre. Could one of the admins then move my post to the related thread and delete this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Ah Okay thanks Andre. Could one of the admins then move my post to the related thread and delete this one?



Hi @antonherbst 
Your thread is cool!
But it applies to all animals, not just dogs
There is a dog thread and a cat thread but no general "animals" thread
If you still want us to move your post to the dog one then we will do so, or let us know if you want it to remain a more general animals thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Hi @antonherbst
> Your thread is cool!
> But it applies to all animals, not just dogs
> There is a dog thread and a cat thread but no general "animals" thread
> If you still want us to move your post to the dog one then we will do so, or let us know if you want it to remain a more general animals thread



Oh how i love the option to keep this going as a new thread. What i think is a requirement for this threat would be to include a "selfie" with a vape setup and a "kid" in the house. 

Kid = Any animal that you have in your petting zoo's at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh how i love the option to keep this going as a new thread. What i think is a requirement for this threat would be to include a "selfie" with a vape setup and a "kid" in the house.
> 
> Kid = Any animal that you have in your petting zoo's at home.



Its your thread @antonherbst 
So your rules apply 
Lets see if there are other types of pets in vapers' homes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Its your thread @antonherbst
> So your rules apply
> Lets see if there are other types of pets in vapers' homes...



I have a few hear at home so i will post here for the next couple of days to keep the thread on the HOT seat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I have a few hear at home so i will post here for the next couple of days to keep the thread on the HOT seat.



Lol, am curious to find out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Besides my little terror Yorkinese, these are my other babies. Ghost Corn which is mine and my daughters Candy Corn

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> Besides my little terror Yorkinese, these are my other babies. Ghost Corn which is mine and my daughters Candy Corn
> 
> View attachment 108187
> 
> View attachment 108188



Oh wow. That candy corn is beautifull

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> I have had this idea for a while now and now is as a good time as always. I am starting this thread and want to see the other vaper animals in your life that makes everything just so much more special. This little girl is a jack russel short leg terrier and her name is "meisiekind" she absolutely loves her father(that being me) and he loves her just as much as a person can love a four legged family member.
> View attachment 108173


 cute girl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> cute girl!






My fur-babies - both of them rescue dogs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> View attachment 108320
> 
> 
> My fur-babies - both of them rescue dogs.


Only problem is i do not see a mod in the picture of the cute little mutts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Only problem is i do not see a mod in the picture of the cute little mutts.


Give them time ... they're too young to vape - 2yrs old and 1.5 years old respectively. However, Rusty (the little brown "fox") is clearly interested, as he chewed my drip tip today! Boys will be boys...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## kev mac

antonherbst said:


> I have had this idea for a while now and now is as a good time as always. I am starting this thread and want to see the other vaper animals in your life that makes everything just so much more special. This little girl is a jack russel short leg terrier and her name is "meisiekind" she absolutely loves her father(that being me) and he loves her just as much as a person can love a four legged family member.
> View attachment 108173


I'm with you. My cat Smoke brings me more happiness than anything else in the world!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

kev mac said:


> I'm with you. My cat Smoke brings me more happiness than anything else in the world!



Now we just need that selfie with you daily mod and the Smoke in your life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

antonherbst said:


> I have had this idea for a while now and now is as a good time as always. I am starting this thread and want to see the other vaper animals in your life that makes everything just so much more special. This little girl is a jack russel short leg terrier and her name is "meisiekind" she absolutely loves her father(that being me) and he loves her just as much as a person can love a four legged family member.
> View attachment 108173



Jack Russells are the best! So so loyal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Subscribed!Will post pics of the vaping pitbulls a tad later!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

This was a dificult one to capture. These little dwarf hamsters are fast. This little girls name is “heidi”. She brings love to our family and is the pet of my step daughter.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

antonherbst said:


> Now we just need that selfie with you daily mod and the Smoke in your life.


I will try to put one up but Smoke is not a camera fan.I have some of him in the Cats thread.Will do my best to get Smoke to cooperate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

antonherbst said:


> This was a dificult one to capture. These little dwarf hamsters are fast. This little girls name is “heidi”. She brings love to our family and is the pet of my step daughter.
> View attachment 108429


She's great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Awesome thread! 
I have 100s of photos of my pets but none with mods! Will be snapping a few in the near future!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

So today when i got home after my site visits day i came home to Meisiekind that didnt want to leave my lap as i exited my vehicle. She sat on my lap for almost 10 minutes before i could dare stand up from my seat. It seems as thou she missed me. This little four legged kid has shown me love like no other dog before her. She has really taken a deep love to me as her owner.



She seems to have a sad face most of the time. Maybe cause she doesnt like selfies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Today i am introducing Buddy the Budgie to the vape family.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> A Runt Day
> View attachment 111149



Just tagging you as we have an animals and vape mod thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Snoozing on the lap cause she missed me today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Meisiekind supervising me while i finalize a client report.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not my pet. But popped in for a visit. As huge as my

hand

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> So today when i got home after my site visits day i came home to Meisiekind that didnt want to leave my lap as i exited my vehicle. She sat on my lap for almost 10 minutes before i could dare stand up from my seat. It seems as thou she missed me. This little four legged kid has shown me love like no other dog before her. She has really taken a deep love to me as her owner.
> View attachment 108981
> 
> 
> She seems to have a sad face most of the time. Maybe cause she doesnt like selfies.


@antonherbst I'm sure that deep love is mutual. And just by the way, you're not her owner - she's your owner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Meisiekind having some time with dad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## r0ckf1re

Apologies, no pics yet with all 3 requirements. Here is my Marine Reeftank. Many people may not even consider these pets, but marine life is very interesting, to me anyway.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

r0ckf1re said:


> Apologies, no pics yet with all 3 requirements. Here is my Marine Reeftank. Many people may not even consider these pets, but marine life is very interesting, to me anyway.
> 
> View attachment 112287



In this thread any thing goes as far as animals go. And a salt water tank is awesome.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## r0ckf1re

antonherbst said:


> In this thread any thing goes as far as animals go. And a salt water tank is awesome.




Thank you. I enjoy all animals, will def be subscribed to this thread.

Here is one of my all time favorites, a Mandrin

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

r0ckf1re said:


> Thank you. I enjoy all animals, will def be subscribed to this thread.
> 
> Here is one of my all time favorites, a Mandrin
> 
> View attachment 112290



That is beautiful. Wowser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Hello world...canaries 1 day old, 





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905

acorn said:


> Hello world...canaries 1 day old,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



They so fluffy I could juice them up and vape on them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn

Jp1905 said:


> They so fluffy I could juice them up and vape on them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know you are a vaper when...
Only a vaper that would see that, LOL
Will not recommend it though, burnt feathers 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

acorn said:


> Hello world...canaries 1 day old,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


And the reo name?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

This pic of my lil niece just says it all...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> This pic of my lil niece just says it all...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Female drive watchout i am on my way to the mall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

antonherbst said:


> And the reo name?


Never named a mod, it's either Reo Camo, Reo Gold, Reo Hammertone 1 & 2, Reo Blue, and Reo Green...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> Female drive watchout i am on my way to the mall



That dogs eyes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Vape is in my pocket here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> That dogs eyes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thinking were is she going to get the closet space for the new clothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

acorn said:


> Never named a mod, it's either Reo Camo, Reo Gold, Reo Hammertone 1 & 2, Reo Blue, and Reo Green...
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Then we need to get them some names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

A pit stop with a different meaning.... mandatory water change. Can be a bit tricky to manage with the Cape’s current water problems but oh so worth it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

He is called Dexter. Like a mech if not handled correctly he explodes into a furious teeth and growling monster.



Oh and he doesnt really like me. More of the wifes dog than mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shifty

This is mollie he is our oldest cat (almost 14) he is a great hunter even at his ripe age

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Shifty

The other night my friend and i were doing a pitstop on our tanks and this kitten took to him her name is Isma and she is one of our four sphinx cats

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Absolutely stunning animals show cased here so far. 

I am just reposting this post to make everybody aware of some rules. 



antonherbst said:


> Oh how i love the option to keep this going as a new thread. What i think is a requirement for this threat would be to include a "selfie" with a vape setup and a "kid" in the house.
> 
> Kid = Any animal that you have in your petting zoo's at home.


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shifty

antonherbst said:


> Absolutely stunning animals show cased here so far.
> 
> I am just reposting this post to make everybody aware of some rules.


Apologies @antonherbst will do so in future posts 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Shifty said:


> Apologies @antonherbst will do so in future posts
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



No probs. Just to remind everybody that do post animal photos. It has to include a vape mod or juice or cloud of some sort.


----------



## Shifty

This is jazz he no longer wanders outside as he got stuck in a tree the first time and stuck in a storm drain the second.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Shifty said:


> View attachment 112802
> This is jazz he no longer wanders outside as he got stuck in a tree the first time and stuck in a storm drain the second.



A nice little kitty.


----------



## antonherbst

Shifty said:


> View attachment 112802
> This is jazz he no longer wanders outside as he got stuck in a tree the first time and stuck in a storm drain the second.



I see you kitty and counter with a jackrussel

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Shifty

antonherbst said:


> I see you kitty and counter with a jackrussel
> View attachment 112803


I see your jack russel and call with lola the german Sheppard 






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Shifty said:


> I see your jack russel and call with lola the german Sheppard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



I raise you a dexter and a meisiekind







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

My wife offten works at home in the evenings so ususally brings her laptop home from work.

She placed the bad down after removing her laptop , one of my Siamese cats 'Cyan' saw this lovely bag and decided to remove all its contents to make space for itself.

The items lying all over was all her doing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Snake family x3. Butter corn

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And of course, the dog of terror

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

These are my 3 mischievous little yabbies (freshwater lobsters).. Mexican dwarf orange, electric blue and white spector aka Snapper,cobalt and Larry . Fun little creatures to watch and each has there own personalities





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

.



Rusty, my little boy who recently turned 2 (and now thinks he's a big boy) is just pretending not to be interested in vaping. I know that he vapes behind my back, but he doesn't know that I know. Ah well ... like hooman mother, like furr-son. I remember when I was a teenager I smoked and naturally thought that my parents didn't know (how stupid we are!), until one day I had a bad cold and my Dad came into my room and said, "You know, if you must smoke when you've got a cold, you should smoke Menthol."

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Look who i caught on the master bed sleeping. And i didnt have a mod close by for this selfie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Look who i caught on the master bed sleeping. And i didnt have a mod close by for this selfie.
> View attachment 113565


@antonherbst aaaaahhhhh how sweet can you get!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Me and Atticus out for a drive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Sunday chillin ...zzz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sunday chilling with buttons the rabbit .. and she just turned 1 








sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Me and Atticus out for a drive...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is one amazing dog. I can see the relationship you guys share in this one photo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> Sunday chillin ...zzz
> 
> View attachment 113716



That looks like my yard on any good day with the muts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Meisiekind licking Dexter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> That is one amazing dog. I can see the relationship you guys share in this one photo.



Thanx,hes a muscular teddy bear,actually the wifes dog...but he loves his daddy,knows he can catch on all kinds of kak when Im around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's really hot in Durbs today... two days ago it was freezing and today to too hot to even move...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> It's really hot in Durbs today... two days ago it was freezing and today to too hot to even move...
> View attachment 113833


The cat is nice enough, but all those boxes in the back are even prettier! I think I need to come help you clean out your man cave Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> It's really hot in Durbs today... two days ago it was freezing and today to too hot to even move...
> View attachment 113833



A winner post just cause my wife is a cat lady. If i didnt marry her she might have ended up as the crazy lady with the cats in the corner house. 

She will refuse to make me coffee for a day when she sees this post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> The cat is nice enough, but all those boxes in the back are even prettier! I think I need to come help you clean out your man cave Rob!



Those boxes are part of the ongoing sale to empty the display cabinet and get these wasted goodies into people's hands who will actually use them.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Sleeping again on the job as supervisor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn

What is in your CLAW right now...






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

acorn said:


> What is in your CLAW right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Ha ha.. u shudv posted in the trending thread what's in my hand right nw.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha.. u shudv posted in the trending thread what's in my hand right nw..
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Should have... what the heck, lets post it there

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

acorn said:


> Should have... what the heck, lets post it there
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


How big is that okes vocabulary. . I so much want one

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


----------



## acorn

Mostly baby talk but say things like " hello pappa" "love you", have two greys as well, much more extensive vocabulary, last I check on Guinness world recorda there was a UK Grey with 900 words plus vocabulary. The Umbrella is more of the two year old that never grew up, quite the clown...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

acorn said:


> Mostly baby talk but say things like " hello pappa" "love you", have two greys as well, much more extensive vocabulary, last I check on Guinness world recorda there was a UK Grey with 900 words plus vocabulary. The Umbrella is more of the two year old that never grew up, quite the clown...
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Ha ha awesum man.. I like there playfull nature. Always watch the vids of them on youtube

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha awesum man.. I like there playfull nature. Always watch the vids of them on youtube
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Just make sure that you can accomodate the umbrella in your life, very demanding on attention, whant to be played with a lot and can get nasty if not receiving adequite attention, bit my finger the other day in a jealous rage and almost had stiches, had the wound kept open to drain, still cant bend the finger properly.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Wow and I thort my 2 kids were demanding 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


----------



## veecee

Just adopted this little lady today. Her name is Bella. That takes our pack to three 





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

veecee said:


> Just adopted this little lady today. Her name is Bella. That takes our pack to three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


She is ADORABLE

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha

antonherbst said:


> I raise you a dexter and a meisiekind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Look at the pretty pink toenails

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha

Bellax's leave me alone stare. Complete with ferocious underbite for added effect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

QKNatasha said:


> Look at the pretty pink toenails


Daddy’s meisiekind must be pretty also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> What is in your CLAW right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Oh my word, thats classic @acorn !

@Eric Parlin , check this out when you online next. Reo is in the claw of a parrot here in SA. Hehe
(Just scroll up a bit or click on the little up arrow in the quoted post above)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Sitting here catching up on this thread with Diesel, the BBC (Big Black Cat) between my arms, my mind wonders. 

Imagine having no desires but a secure supply of food, water and shelter. Where the bestest best thing ever is the attention of someone that cares for you. To snuggle up and have no concern about tomorrow nor the day thereafter. To have no prejudice or pretense nor fictional perception of self...

Enough said...


Sorry, in one of those pensive moods tonight.

Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Raindance said:


> Sitting here catching up on this thread with Diesel, the BBC (Big Black Cat) between my arms, my mind wonders.
> 
> Imagine having no desires but a secure supply of food, water and shelter. Where the bestest best thing ever is the attention of someone that cares for you. To snuggle up and have no concern about tomorrow nor the day thereafter. To have no prejudice or pretense nor fictional perception of self...
> 
> Enough said...
> View attachment 115780
> 
> Sorry, in one of those pensive moods tonight.
> 
> Regards


That is sooooooo true.. much love for cats,such adorable loving creatures 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Raindance beautifully expressed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## joshthecarver

The most ferocious guard dog in the world...
Leo the toy pomeranian (after his hair cut) rescue found in the middle of the road in Linden, Johannesburg. Cheapest pomeranian you'll ever get haha.

We did everything to find the owners, called every SPCA in JHB and surrounding areas, posted on Facebook, called vets, groomers too. Luckily no one came forward.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Gorgeous! Thank you for your rescue

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 116044
> The most ferocious guard dog in the world...
> Leo the toy pomeranian (after his hair cut) rescue found in the middle of the road in Linden, Johannesburg. Cheapest pomeranian you'll ever get haha.
> 
> We did everything to find the owners, called every SPCA in JHB and surrounding areas, posted on Facebook, called vets, groomers too. Luckily no one came forward.


I would rather face a pack of starving wolves than an angry one of those! Lol!

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> View attachment 116048



The hard life of a sqounker.  Awesome dogs those basset hounds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## QKNatasha

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 116044
> The most ferocious guard dog in the world...
> Leo the toy pomeranian (after his hair cut) rescue found in the middle of the road in Linden, Johannesburg. Cheapest pomeranian you'll ever get haha.
> 
> We did everything to find the owners, called every SPCA in JHB and surrounding areas, posted on Facebook, called vets, groomers too. Luckily no one came forward.


Soooo Bootifull

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo, Droid with Vapor Giant V4.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

1 times dead rabbit
1 times live rabbit
1 times hungry hippo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Spyro said:


> View attachment 116266
> 1 times dead rabbit
> 1 times live rabbit
> 1 times hungry hippo


Oh man that rabbit looks just like my one.. must be related lol

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

@Spyro any chance it's from pet adventure?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

JsPLAYn said:


> @Spyro any chance it's from pet adventure?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


 Picked him up from petworld I think? The N1 city huge pet store. He had an identical sister and ever since I've seen loads of identical ones in that store. I'm pretty convinced lots of petstores source their rabbits from similar or the same places. 

I love him, but I regret supporting a pet store with live animal sales. Should have adopted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Spyro said:


> Picked him up from petworld I think? The N1 city huge pet store. He had an identical sister and ever since I've seen loads of identical ones in that store. I'm pretty convinced lots of petstores source their rabbits from similar or the same places.
> 
> I love him, but I regret supporting a pet store with live animal sales. Should have adopted


Lol then they must be cousins.. they pretty cheap to purchase tho. It totally get ur point

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hi everyone, meet Lucy, the newest member of the Raindance clan. She is seven weeks old and joined us last night. Made herself right at home as if she has always been part of the family.


Regards

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@Raindance Welcome Lucy! May you have many happy days and pawsome treats with your new family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Raindance said:


> Hi everyone, meet Lucy, the newest member of the Raindance clan. She is seven weeks old and joined us last night. Made herself right at home as if she has always been part of the family.
> View attachment 116325
> 
> Regards


Awesome! Welcome Lucy Raindance!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Raindance , she looks great and settled in already , I wish you many happy years enjoying her company. Hope Lucy's reading and aiming skills improve regarding the multiplication factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Meisiekind and some mech love on this home renovations day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

I don’t have my ecig yet to take a pic of it near my boy, but this is my baby, Charlie  He is a 7 year old Tabby cat and his mom (me) loves him to bits!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carnival said:


> View attachment 116671
> I don’t have my ecig yet to take a pic of it near my boy, but this is my baby, Charlie  He is a 7 year old Tabby cat and his mom (me) loves him to bits!



Great to have another Cat person here with us @Carnival! Baby Choo says hello Charlie!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Koosroos

antonherbst said:


> Meisiekind and some mech love on this home renovations day.
> View attachment 116652


Goeie middag Anton.

Van wat ek sien lyk meisiekind soos n kort been jrt? hulle is amazing honde en net so stout. sal bietjie later n foto fan milo post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Thanks @Rob Fisher. Hee hee, Charlie says “Hi, Baby Choo!”  Your cat is lovely, Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Koosroos said:


> Goeie middag Anton.
> 
> Van wat ek sien lyk meisiekind soos n kort been jrt? hulle is amazing honde en net so stout. sal bietjie later n foto fan milo post.



Hallo Koos. Jy is heeltemal reg. Sy is a kort jack russel terrier en noe heel stout nie maar erg sterk en bombasties oor die ander honde.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Oliver, 17, male, Has his own gravitational pull. Enjoys Kentucky and short walks to the fridge. Currently weighing in at 6.83kg

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

He’s a gorgeous boy! @Spyro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Carnival said:


> He’s a gorgeous boy! @Spyro



Thank you! Here's his grumpy sister 


Abigail, 17, widowed - NOT DIVORCED!! Hates pet names, thinks it's weird that you talk like a child to the dog. Sagittarius but most people think she's a water sign.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

@Spyro oh my, that face of hers says she is less than impressed lol! She’s just as lovely looking as her brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Ouma spek. Refuses to take a photo with vape because it's not Christian. Thinks millennials are to blame for everything. Makes a mean melktert.



Baby Mo, teenage heart-throb. On his way to steal your girl. Father of 12.



Little Loo, remembers that time you gave the other dogs food when he left the room in '98. Still hasn't forgiven you. Hobbies include: gardening, hunting and murder.




Smelly Ellie, prefers men in the summer and women in the winter. Showers every second day to save water. Don't forget to compliment her killer bangs.


Noah: Claims to have built a boat for the "idiot animals who couldn't fly" only vapes fruit flavours. Will remove your ear for "the lols"




I have more animals but I'm tired now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Spyro said:


> View attachment 116817
> 
> Ouma spek. Refuses to take a photo with vape because it's not Christian. Thinks millennials are to blame for everything. Makes a mean melktert.
> 
> View attachment 116818
> 
> Baby Mo, teanage heart-throb. On his way to steal your girl. Father of 12.
> 
> View attachment 116820
> 
> Little Loo, remembers that time you gave the other dogs food when he left the room in '98. Still hasn't forgiven you. Hobbies include: gardening, hunting and murder.
> 
> View attachment 116822
> 
> 
> Ella, prefers men in the summer and women in the winter. Showers every second day to save water. Don't forget to compliment her killer bangs.
> View attachment 116826
> 
> Noah: Claims to have built a boat for the "idiot animals who couldn't fly" only vapes fruit flavours. Will remove your ear for "the lols"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more animals but I'm tired now


Awesome crowd of kids you have. My wife would be jealous.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee

Spyro said:


> View attachment 116817
> 
> Ouma spek. Refuses to take a photo with vape because it's not Christian. Thinks millennials are to blame for everything. Makes a mean melktert.
> 
> View attachment 116818
> 
> Baby Mo, teanage heart-throb. On his way to steal your girl. Father of 12.
> 
> View attachment 116820
> 
> Little Loo, remembers that time you gave the other dogs food when he left the room in '98. Still hasn't forgiven you. Hobbies include: gardening, hunting and murder.
> 
> View attachment 116822
> 
> 
> Ella, prefers men in the summer and women in the winter. Showers every second day to save water. Don't forget to compliment her killer bangs.
> View attachment 116826
> 
> Noah: Claims to have built a boat for the "idiot animals who couldn't fly" only vapes fruit flavours. Will remove your ear for "the lols"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more animals but I'm tired now


Had a good lol at your descriptions of the furkids! Thx spyro

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Morning "Cola". 
Opportunistic playtime seeker.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My baby is getting big

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And my daughter's juvi butter corn.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mine is in blue, so he is a bit of a bastard at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And of course our devil dog that in the past 2 weeks been through 3 pairs of shoes, 2 stuffed toys and a freaking log of wood. A LOG OF WOOD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mine is in blue, so he is a bit of a bastard at the moment



Sorry but “blue?”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> And of course our devil dog that in the past 2 weeks been through 3 pairs of shoes, 2 stuffed toys and a freaking log of wood. A LOG OF WOOD
> View attachment 116848


What is his name? Jack, Lumberjack! He looks like rascal. Not familiar with the reptiles, what does in the blue mean?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> And of course our devil dog that in the past 2 weeks been through 3 pairs of shoes, 2 stuffed toys and a freaking log of wood. A LOG OF WOOD
> View attachment 116848



I know of a jack russel that eats “mopanie wood” for breakfast, and that is no joke. Ill take a photo i am with the friend next time and post him here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

antonherbst said:


> Sorry but “blue?”


When the eyes turn a blue-ish colour. It happens a few days before shedding and makes them very irritated. Heres a pic where u can see the blue in the eyes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> When the eyes turn a blue-ish colour. It happens a few days before shedding and makes them very irritated. Heres a pic where u can see the blue in the eyes
> View attachment 116849



Awesome to know. Ill send you a pm now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

antonherbst said:


> I know of a jack russel that eats “mopanie wood” for breakfast, and that is no joke. Ill take a photo i am with the friend next time and post him here.


I cant keep braai wood anywhere on my property otherwise ill have a yard full of toothpicks, i have to braai on the gas braai everytime im in the mood for steak. And as any duchman knows, braaing on a gas braai is a big no no

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> What is his name? Jack, Lumberjack! He looks like rascal. Not familiar with the reptiles, what does in the blue mean?


Milo due to brown colouring on the snoz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> I cant keep braai wood anywhere on my property otherwise ill have a yard full of toothpicks, i have to braai on the gas braai everytime im in the mood for steak. And as any duchman knows, braaing on a gas braai is a big no no


Still better than no braai at all, but real hardekool is the best for a braai! Missing the fire, but soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Still better than no braai at all, but real hardekool is the best for a braai! Missing the fire, but soon!



If you want to braai try and find real mopani wood. That stuff is amazing. You will never want to ise anything other than mopani wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

antonherbst said:


> If you want to braai try and find real mopani wood. That stuff is amazing. You will never want to ise anything other than mopani wood.


Ja just dont have your friends dog at the braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> I cant keep braai wood anywhere on my property otherwise ill have a yard full of toothpicks, i have to braai on the gas braai everytime im in the mood for steak. And as any duchman knows, braaing on a gas braai is a big no no



Due to Mac and Peanut I must keep mine inside under the braai. Else they repave the driveway with it. 


Rooikrans, makes the best smelling braai fire ever!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Due to Mac and Peanut I must keep mine inside under the braai. Else they repave the driveway with it.
> View attachment 116853
> 
> Rooikrans, makes the best smelling braai fire ever!
> 
> Regards


I can keep mine in a safe behind a security gate. The little monster will still get to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Sleeping again on the job as supervisor.
> View attachment 114096



Nothing more peaceful than a sleeping dog. Since my two little rascals entered my life, I've realised how true the saying is, "Let sleeping dogs lie"!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

JsPLAYn said:


> How big is that okes vocabulary. . I so much want one
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



@JsPLAYn My brother had one and lived to regret it. He (the parrot) was insanely jealous and would get into a squawking rage if my brother put his arm around his wife! He eventually re-homed him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

QKNatasha said:


> View attachment 115773
> Bellax's leave me alone stare. Complete with ferocious underbite for added effect!



@QKNatasha Looks like he/she's saying, "This is MY bone! That's YOUR mod! Get it????!!!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> View attachment 116817
> 
> Ouma spek. Refuses to take a photo with vape because it's not Christian. Thinks millennials are to blame for everything. Makes a mean melktert.
> 
> View attachment 116818
> 
> Baby Mo, teenage heart-throb. On his way to steal your girl. Father of 12.
> 
> View attachment 116820
> 
> Little Loo, remembers that time you gave the other dogs food when he left the room in '98. Still hasn't forgiven you. Hobbies include: gardening, hunting and murder.
> 
> View attachment 116822
> 
> 
> Smelly Ellie, prefers men in the summer and women in the winter. Showers every second day to save water. Don't forget to compliment her killer bangs.
> View attachment 116826
> 
> Noah: Claims to have built a boat for the "idiot animals who couldn't fly" only vapes fruit flavours. Will remove your ear for "the lols"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more animals but I'm tired now



@Spyro Your comments are hilarious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Kena: "Should I, or shouldn't I? That is the question."




Rusty: "Go on!! I'll keep tabs!"




Kena: "It wasn't me!! I've been sleeping all afternoon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Meisiekind and some mech love on this home renovations day.
> View attachment 116652



@antonherbst Ahhhh those eyes, looking at you with such love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> View attachment 116671
> I don’t have my ecig yet to take a pic of it near my boy, but this is my baby, Charlie  He is a 7 year old Tabby cat and his mom (me) loves him to bits!



@Carnival He's gorgeous! I just want to reach out and stroke his belly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Couldn't wait till Christmas, Catnip is bloody everywhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG Dad has the camera out again!



Baby Choo!



Baby Choo!



Dad put the bloody camera away and pet me now!



Maybe Dad can't see me now!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

That first photo is spectacular @Rob Fisher 
Is that with the big camera?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG Dad has the camera out again!
> View attachment 117144
> 
> 
> Baby Choo!
> View attachment 117145
> 
> 
> Baby Choo!
> View attachment 117146
> 
> 
> Dad put the bloody camera away and pet me now!
> View attachment 117147
> 
> 
> Maybe Dad can't see me now!
> View attachment 117148


I wish my cat sat still for 1 minute!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That first photo is spectacular @Rob Fisher
> Is that with the big camera?



Yes Hi Ho @Silver! I'm trying to learn how to use it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes Hi Ho @Silver! I'm trying to learn how to use it...


Well you are doing a sterling job @Rob Fisher Unless it's on auto mode and then I retract my comment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Well you are doing a sterling job @Rob Fisher Unless it's on auto mode and then I retract my comment



Still on Auto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival

@Rob Fisher Baby Choo’s eyes are amazing in that first pic! Lovely pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Love me, feed me, never leave me.



Baby Choo is absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 117248


That is just pure love from both parties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Even on an electronic cigarette forum... Cats rule the internet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Carnival

Guinevere, affectionately nicknamed “Fat Cat” and she is my parent’s baby

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

bjorncoetsee said:


> View attachment 117283



Awesome picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## joshthecarver

bjorncoetsee said:


> View attachment 117283


Is that a Pomeranian I see? 
I bring forth Leo, who runs the house.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My house is turning into a zoo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I can start charging admission. 2 snakes, a dog that eats rocks and wood logs and now n freaky budgy that has an affinity for my BB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

joshthecarver said:


> Is that a Pomeranian I see?
> I bring forth Leo, who runs the house.
> View attachment 117286


That looks like the vampire dog out of the Blade 3 movie.
Thanks, but no thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like you need to drop the Nic level a bit, seems the dog is doing a Silver! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Looks like you need to drop the Nic level a bit, seems the dog is doing a Silver! Lol.
> 
> Regards



She looks like shes “pap tyres” Lololol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

joshthecarver said:


> Is that a Pomeranian I see?
> 
> The jaws towards my hand...
> @joshthecarver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

My dads little 16 year old Jacky, "Sopbeen". Deaf since birth and almost completely blind. I've never seen a happier dog in my life.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spyro said:


> My dads little 16 year old Jacky, "Sopbeen". Deaf since birth and almost completely blind. I've never seen a happier dog in my life.
> 
> View attachment 118177


Lol, love the name

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

When I asked him why he called her that.
"She's deaf she doesn't care"

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Ahhhhhh ... a real cutie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

good boy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> good boy
> 
> View attachment 118231


Sure its not wiener vape co?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

antonherbst said:


> Sure its not wiener vape co?



was hoping someone would catch on

...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BellaBum

Proud mommy of Bella, Asterix (with the soft toy) , Kayla (African Grey) and the budgies (Bubbles ans Squeak)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Kayla has that innocent look that only naughty little ****s have

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BellaBum

Spyro said:


> Kayla has that innocent look that only naughty little ****s have


Oh and believe me - she’s naughty!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

I sense a connection between @BellaBum and @Spyro ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> I sense a connection between @BellaBum and @Spyro ?



We have an animal hoarding problem? XD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BellaBum

Spyro said:


> We have an animal hoarding problem? XD


Absolutely!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Your death will be slow and painful.


Very very painful.


We'll build a wall to keep the muts out!


Nushka sick of the beach and wants to drive us home. 


Towel dried after some fun in the rain.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## joshthecarver

Poor Luna the miniature schnauzer. She got her summer cut today and is getting fixed tomorrow. They grow up so fast


Here's a photo of when she was 9 weeks old. Leo the toy pomeranian for a size comparison.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

@joshthecarver I see your miniature and I raise you my girlfriends Giant.



I really want a little Pom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## joshthecarver

Spyro said:


> @joshthecarver I see your miniature and I raise you my girlfriends Giant.
> View attachment 118412
> 
> 
> I really want a little Pom!




Luna is a sissy, but Leo will take on any dog larger than him (albeit not succesfully). Such a gorgeous Schnauz!

Leo is a rescue, and he has obviously been abused by his previous owner so he's rather apprehensive of new people, but he is the most gentle and loyal dog I've ever met. Loves children too, which is odd for a dog his size.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

That photo reminds me of this video! @joshthecarver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BellaBum

Spyro said:


> Your death will be slow and painful.
> View attachment 118403
> 
> Very very painful.
> View attachment 118404
> 
> We'll build a wall to keep the muts out!
> View attachment 118405
> 
> Nushka sick of the beach and wants to drive us home.
> View attachment 118406
> 
> Towel dried after some fun in the rain.
> View attachment 118407


You’ve got a bunny!!!!!! Oh my word! Sooooo cuuuuute I love bunnies!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BellaBum

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 118408
> Poor Luna the miniature schnauzer. She got her summer cut today and is getting fixed tomorrow. They grow up so fast
> View attachment 118409
> 
> Here's a photo of when she was 9 weeks old. Leo the toy pomeranian for a size comparison.


Schnauzers are the best!! The very very best!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Meisiekind could not make it till the end of the movie. Passed out before the halfway mark

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Just another sign meisiekind is not a normal jrt female.




Hind legs flat on the floor as she chows a bone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Cloudz bro cloudz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> View attachment 118966
> 
> Cloudz bro cloudz



 Wish my dogs would stay still enough for me to take a pic like that!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Spoilt rotten, rotten I tell you, rotten!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Spoilt rotten, rotten I tell you, rotten!
> View attachment 118970



And why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> And why not?


Lol, exacetally! This lady has stolen my heart and has become a part of me. May sound strange, I know but she has more personality than most of the people I know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

When ur doggy is more hungry than u

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

bjorncoetsee said:


> When ur doggy is more hungry than u
> View attachment 118971


That is a classic @bjorncoetsee! Love it.


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Spoilt rotten, rotten I tell you, rotten!
> View attachment 118970


She has really grown quite a lot, also good to see you still have a house left.  Moeg geploeg, and now its sleepy time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Spoilt rotten, rotten I tell you, rotten!
> View attachment 118970


They just have a way to make us do it without problems. Love animals more than i like some people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> Hi everyone, meet Lucy, the newest member of the Raindance clan. She is seven weeks old and joined us last night. Made herself right at home as if she has always been part of the family.
> View attachment 116325
> 
> Regards



View attachment 116325

Trying to take the same shot again one month later. Can not be done!


Her head is as big as she was in total back then!

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Sleeping on the job again. My supervisor obviously has preveious experience in this position.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talking about animals and love. Spent a glorious day at Bambalela Monkey reserve today. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Talking about animals and love. Spent a glorious day at Bambalela Monkey reserve today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont they just remind you of your children at that baby stage? 

Awesome photos Oom Rob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

My kitty loves a good belly scratch

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

This little girl loves her blankies and her sleep. If I left her on the bed she'd sleep the whole morning!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## joshthecarver

The word "treat" was used in the capturing of this photo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 121118
> 
> The word "treat" was used in the capturing of this photo



Top pic is Miniature Schnauzer? The vet says my black dog is a cross between a Miniature Schnauzer and whatever. She badly needs her summer cut (my dog; not the vet) and she had an appointment for today at Leadville Dog Park, but I'm still all flu-ish and feeling drained, so have unfortunately cancelled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Sorry that you don't like my pic @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

It was


Hooked said:


> Sorry that you don't like my pic @Room Fogger


Probably just a smartphone screen fault. Fingers are thick and screen is small.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Sorry that you don't like my pic @Room Fogger


Fixed, my fingers and touch screens definitely don't do well together. Need to get a stylus, but apologies to all, it won't be the first and it won't be the last. 

But maybe I should dislike it, I'm not the one on the cushion enjoying the view, currently staring at the ceiling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*DOG LOVERS: Here's a comp for you*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-n...ise-win-with-heaven-gifts.t47225/#post-637834


----------



## veecee

Naughty little Bella tried to jump over a baby gate and broke the growth plate on her back leg. Most expensive dog I've ever owned after the operation to pin the growth plate back. 

She's been confined to her cage for over a month and probably another month to go. 

Tuesday is her big checkup, and if all goes well, the pin will be removed and she will only have a few more weeks of confinement.

All she wants to do is run, jump and play like a puppy should, but instead she's had a lot of training in patience, walking on a lead, and living in a box. Poor thing.





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

veecee said:


> Naughty little Bella tried to jump over a baby gate and broke the growth plate on her back leg. Most expensive dog I've ever owned after the operation to pin the growth plate back.
> 
> She's been confined to her cage for over a month and probably another month to go.
> 
> Tuesday is her big checkup, and if all goes well, the pin will be removed and she will only have a few more weeks of confinement.
> 
> All she wants to do is run, jump and play like a puppy should, but instead she's had a lot of training in patience, walking on a lead, and living in a box. Poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


She is beautiful @veecee .Here hoping that everything will be fine boet, she can be thankful that she a human like you for a owner. Hope she will give you many years of happiness going forward. And remember one thing, once she is let loose she's got time to make up for, hope you and your house survives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Hello everyone my name is Nina.
No it wasn't my idea of a dogs name it was the the idiot behind the camera taking this photo.




Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

veecee said:


> Naughty little Bella tried to jump over a baby gate and broke the growth plate on her back leg. Most expensive dog I've ever owned after the operation to pin the growth plate back.
> 
> She's been confined to her cage for over a month and probably another month to go.
> 
> Tuesday is her big checkup, and if all goes well, the pin will be removed and she will only have a few more weeks of confinement.
> 
> All she wants to do is run, jump and play like a puppy should, but instead she's had a lot of training in patience, walking on a lead, and living in a box. Poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Wish i had a cage like that for my ex

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Newest member of the family. Most lovable budgie ive ever come across. 10 weeks old and just wants to cuddle and groom

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

veecee said:


> Naughty little Bella tried to jump over a baby gate and broke the growth plate on her back leg. Most expensive dog I've ever owned after the operation to pin the growth plate back.
> 
> She's been confined to her cage for over a month and probably another month to go.
> 
> Tuesday is her big checkup, and if all goes well, the pin will be removed and she will only have a few more weeks of confinement.
> 
> All she wants to do is run, jump and play like a puppy should, but instead she's had a lot of training in patience, walking on a lead, and living in a box. Poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Oh the poor little thing. Must be dreadful for her to be confined to a cage - and dreadful for you to do it, @veecee ! Wishing you both all the best for her recovery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> Newest member of the family. Most lovable budgie ive ever come across. 10 weeks old and just wants to cuddle and groom
> View attachment 121918



OMW @SmokeyJoe ! I've never seen anything like that! How sweet!


----------



## acorn

Visited a little private zoo outside Pretoria yesterday, the spidermonkey named "Boetie" very lovable creature and wont let go...








Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I managed to get someone off the stinkies. Meet Lego

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> I managed to get someone off the stinkies. Meet Lego
> 
> View attachment 122689


I think Lego likes your mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Diesel helping me browse the forum tonight.


Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> I managed to get someone off the stinkies. Meet Lego
> 
> View attachment 122689



That is truly one tame little birdie @SmokeyJoe. Clearly you have good vibes for him/her to be so trusting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Diesel helping me browse the forum tonight.
> View attachment 124214
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Funny how cats always lie right where one is busy, isn't it? I remember that as a teenager I'd lie on the carpet reading my book, and our cat would come and lie right over the book!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor

After a bad morning i get home to find my spca dog ou Gert not looking good i went to the pharmacy and got a heap of meds....And ime now certain Gert has katgriep and is not doing that good

Allways when i get from class and he sees me he would smile and dance about and now he...he just wont move

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crockett

Please get him to the vet asap. Hope he is back to his normal happy self soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Cor said:


> After a bad morning i get home to find my spca dog ou Gert not looking good i went to the pharmacy and got a heap of meds....And ime now certain Gert has katgriep and is not doing that good
> 
> Allways when i get from class and he sees me he would smile and dance about and now he...he just wont move



Oh no ... I can hear how upset you are @Cor. Take Gert to the vet ASAP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cor

I


Hooked said:


> Oh no ... I can hear how upset you are @Cor. Take Gert to the vet ASAP


F only i had the funds to do so.....Ispent my whole month worth of pocket money on meds for him and so far its looking good ime keeping him hydrated and watching him constantly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Cor said:


> I
> 
> F only i had the funds to do so.....Ispent my whole month worth of pocket money on meds for him and so far its looking good ime keeping him hydrated and watching him constantly


Hope you get it sorted quickly bud. Poor little guy!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett

Contact the SPCA you adopted him from and see if they can help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Crockett said:


> Contact the SPCA you adopted him from and see if they can help.


I will do so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Cor said:


> I
> 
> F only i had the funds to do so.....Ispent my whole month worth of pocket money on meds for him and so far its looking good ime keeping him hydrated and watching him constantly



What did you get from the pharmacy, as a matter of interest? I didn't know one can get meds for dogs from a pharmacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Newest member to the family.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cor said:


> I
> 
> F only i had the funds to do so.....Ispent my whole month worth of pocket money on meds for him and so far its looking good ime keeping him hydrated and watching him constantly


Thinking of you in this time bud, hope Gert recovers in totality. Just do what you can, there's not much more that what we can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Newest member to the family.
> View attachment 124720
> View attachment 124721


I'm having my vape and coffee outside from now on when I visit dankie, looks nice though, but snakes give me the Heebie jeebies!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> I'm having my vape and coffee outside from now on when I visit dankie, looks nice though, but snakes give me the Heebie jeebies!!!


Agge no man. They are lekker relaxed animals. Best animals i would say to the vape people. Relaxed and lekker oues. But you know where we vape so ot should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Newest member to the family.
> View attachment 124720
> View attachment 124721



Oh no! Gives me the shivers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shifty

One of our babies Sia chilling on our vape box while i was busy with pitstop












Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shifty said:


> One of our babies Sia chilling on our vape box while i was busy with pitstop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Too bloody CUTE man!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Everyone meet Sarie my pet krimpvarkie (hedge hog)

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Shifty

Cor said:


> Everyone meet Sarie my pet krimpvarkie (hedge hog)


Sarie looks cute how old is she 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Shifty said:


> Sarie looks cute how old is she
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

I think shes just older than 2months ime not entitely sure. @Constantbester can assist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crockett

How is Gert doing @Cor ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

Cor said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think shes just older than 2months ime not entitely sure. @Constantbester can assist


They were born on the 27th of December 2017. So in 10 days they are 3 months....


Unfortunately the 4th one didn't make it....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

Crockett said:


> How is Gert doing @Cor ?


My best vriend passed away  i did not want to post it on the Forum after he went that day being that it is something all animal lovers can not bear and dred..........it really makes a void in ones hart @Crockett

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sorry to hear @Cor 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett

Cor said:


> My best vriend passed away  i did not want to post it on the Forum after he went that day being that it is something all animal lovers can not bear and dred..........it really makes a void in ones hart @Crockett


What a shame. Poor little guy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Sorry to hear of your loss @Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Cor said:


> My best vriend passed away  i did not want to post it on the Forum after he went that day being that it is something all animal lovers can not bear and dred..........it really makes a void in ones hart @Crockett



It's a big loss




but he's still with you in your heart.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cor said:


> Everyone meet Sarie my pet krimpvarkie (hedge hog)


Awe dis te donners cute

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Cor said:


> My best vriend passed away  i did not want to post it on the Forum after he went that day being that it is something all animal lovers can not bear and dred..........it really makes a void in ones hart @Crockett



sorry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Awe dis te donners cute


Sorry for the dislike ment thanx hehehe but fixed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

A nice relaxing humans right day with “Lilly” and a nice smooth vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Out at the local dog show here in Brackenfell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

As the topic suggests, our animals do love us ... a little bit more when there are snacks involved:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> As the topic suggests, our animals do love us ... a little bit more when there are snacks involved:


Oh wow V that is one very beautifull fur kid you have. Tel me more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow V that is one very beautifull fur kid you have. Tel me more.


Thanks @antonherbst!
His name is Alex. He is 4 years old. He is supposed to be a Belgian Shepherd ... but all I can say with certainty is he is a dog ... and he is such a sensitive creature. Wip sy gat vir niks! 
He is adorable though. Very intelligent but those massive ears are at times just ornaments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Thanks @antonherbst!
> His name is Alex. He is 4 years old. He is supposed to be a Belgian Shepherd ... but all I can say with certainty is he is a dog ... and he is such a sensitive creature. Wip sy gat vir niks!
> He is adorable though. Very intelligent but those massive ears are at times just ornaments.



Very much the same type of personality as his owner then i would say. 

Just so adorable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raindance

My two furry daughters giving each other a sniff and a lick. For once I was able to actually get the pic in time.




Regards

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spyro

Cor said:


> Everyone meet Sarie my pet krimpvarkie (hedge hog)



Where did you get him!!! I must have one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Took my 2 feather babies in for their checkup, trim, de-wormer and vitamin shots. Both given a clean bill of health.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Bulldog said:


> Took my 2 feather babies in for their checkup, trim, de-wormer and vitamin shots. Both given a clean bill of health.
> View attachment 128214
> View attachment 128215
> View attachment 128216
> View attachment 128217
> View attachment 128218



I know what driven dogs are like when they wake up,cant imagine how those two must have been!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

Newest family members

Henry - Golden Syrian hamster 
Mikey - White Syrian Hamster 












Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## joshthecarver

Luna is going to sulk for a while after her groom...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

r0ckf1re said:


> Newest family members
> 
> Henry - Golden Syrian hamster
> Mikey - White Syrian Hamster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk



Soooo cute!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joshthecarver

He's got such good posture

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 130093
> He's got such good posture



Oh he's gorgeous - and such big eyes!! And I love his tag "The small dog mafia" !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## joshthecarver

Hooked said:


> Oh he's gorgeous - and such big eyes!! And I love his tag "The small dog mafia" !!!


Thank you 
We found him on the street, so we like to believe he was the Godfather of a small dog mafia

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## veecee

Bulldog said:


> Took my 2 feather babies in for their checkup, trim, de-wormer and vitamin shots. Both given a clean bill of health.
> View attachment 128214
> View attachment 128215
> View attachment 128216
> View attachment 128217
> View attachment 128218


I've always wondered how they do it! Cool little face masks. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee

Cor said:


> Everyone meet Sarie my pet krimpvarkie (hedge hog)


Nice. My wife has one too, named Harley. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

So Bella, shortly after being out of her cage after nearly 8 weeks confinement, has to go back in for another 3 weeks. This time it's a broken toe. same leg as before. Most certainly my most expensive pet ever.






Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

joshthecarver said:


> Thank you
> We found him on the street, so we like to believe he was the Godfather of a small dog mafia



These small dogs ARE the mafia! One of my dogs, who is under 10kg, is such a little monster when it comes to protecting his home and family, that workmen and couriers are terrified of him. And then of course I play along - I'll hold him by the collar while he's barking furiously and tell the workman, "Quickly! Quickly! I can't hold him for long!". I even have a sign on my wall that says, "Beware Dangerous Dogs"!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> These small dogs ARE the mafia! One of my dogs, who is under 10kg, is such a little monster when it comes to protecting his home and family, that workmen and couriers are terrified of him. And then of course I play along - I'll hold him by the collar while he's barking furiously and tell the workman, "Quickly! Quickly! I can't hold him for long!". I even have a sign on my wall that says, "Beware Dangerous Dogs"!



Hahahahahaha that reminds me of Cammy when she was much younger. The police came over to sort out gun licence renewal papers and I never laughed so hard in my life with both of them backed into a corner by Cammy, and very terrified of her. She only wanted to say hello and get some attention.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Cammy, the darker one and Gino who passed just before Christmas 




After Gino passed, I forced my parents to take Cammy with to my brother for Christmas. She has travelled for years so pretty used to car rides and long road trips.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Oh she's a real sweetie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Oh she's a real sweetie!



Oh you have no idea. She's adorable. For a 14 year old, she's quite the feisty one. Shouts at me for attention or food. She's done that to my parents and the last house sitter. She's still active and likes to play too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

@joshthecarver @RainstormZA

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Newest addition. 3 week old Cockotiel. As my beloved Budgie passed away. Broke my heart into pieces. This little guy has some big shoes, or feet, to fill

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Meisiekind on the lap with a gloom vape. 

Love the vape and the pawed kid.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Little guy is getting big




Sleeping in his blankie

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ahh, cool tread. 

Here is my wife's little bundle of joy. 
I like him too....





Yup, he's a lapdog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerritVisagie said:


> Ahh, cool tread.
> 
> Here is my wife's little bundle of joy.
> I like him too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he's a lapdog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody hell. Better start saving for multiple hip replacements if that horse keeps sitting on your lap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bloody hell. Better start saving for multiple hip replacements if that horse keeps sitting on your lap



Ha ha! He's a little chancer, this was after a lengthy scaly move, he actually confiscated the spare bedroom bed, it's his now, and no one can tell him otherwise. 

Shouldn't have called him Odin when we are mere mortals







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerritVisagie said:


> Ha ha! He's a little chancer, this was after a lengthy scaly move, he actually confiscated the spare bedroom bed, it's his now, and no one can tell him otherwise.
> 
> Shouldn't have called him Odin when we are mere mortals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He even got his own Hot Wheels set

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

GerritVisagie said:


> Ha ha! He's a little chancer, this was after a lengthy scaly move, he actually confiscated the spare bedroom bed, it's his now, and no one can tell him otherwise.
> 
> Shouldn't have called him Odin when we are mere mortals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose in this instance the question of where he sits or sleeps has a very easy answer - wherever he wants to

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

he likes to play Godzilla!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

GerritVisagie said:


> Ahh, cool tread.
> 
> Here is my wife's little bundle of joy.
> I like him too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he's a lapdog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's some "little" bundle of joy! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

With what do you pick up his crap with? A Venter Trailer?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## GerritVisagie

SmokeyJoe said:


> With what do you pick up his crap with? A Venter Trailer?



 
Almost... But washing the bakkie afterwards is a horrible task


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hahaha
Dont know how u do it. We have a small dog that i want to throttle on a daily basis. 
But i believe he is a test in my life to see how i react to severe pressure.
Just like in the time of Adam and Eve where Eve was tested and screwed things up for everyone because she just had to go shopping for new apples

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa

Cor said:


> My best vriend passed away  i did not want to post it on the Forum after he went that day being that it is something all animal lovers can not bear and dred..........it really makes a void in ones hart @Crockett


@Cor I am truly sorry for your loss. I know how you feel.

I recently just had to say goodbye to my Precious little Tia...my baby girl on 28 April 2108. She was 13. I was not ready for that day. Amazing how such a small little fur baby can make such a big impact in your life. She crept into my heart in such a big way....such a precious kind gentle little soul she was. She took a big piece of my heart when I had to say goodbye to her. I am heartbroken

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vapessa

This is Spud - the black sausage and my little Tia 


This is my Boy Spud


And Spud again with my other girl Babi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cor

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 131540
> 
> @Cor I am truly sorry for your loss. I know how you feel.
> 
> I recently just had to say goodbye to my Precious little Tia...my baby girl on 28 April 2108. She was 13. I was not ready for that day. Amazing how such a small little fur baby can make such a big impact in your life. She crept into my heart in such a big way....such a precious kind gentle little soul she was. She took a big piece of my heart when I had to say goodbye to her. I am heartbroken


Ime so so sorry @Vapessa for your loss.I feel one loves your furry friends more than one can love a human.....My condolenses she looked like a lover and those eyes tel many tales she had a good life to live to such a ripe old age.

I hope your hart heals and she will always be with you not in the flesh but in soul and in your hart for ever and ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

My new baby.  She comes from my sister. It's been a bit of a challenge, getting her used to the cats as my sister doesn't have any, so this little girl doesn't know them. But, we're getting there.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Little guy is getting big
> 
> View attachment 131526
> 
> 
> Sleeping in his blankie
> 
> View attachment 131527


My little guy is very sick. Looks like he suffers from avian epilepsy. He is at the vet at the moment. Hasnt eaten in a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> My little guy is very sick. Looks like he suffers from avian epilepsy. He is at the vet at the moment. Hasnt eaten in a day



Damn, I'm sorry, man...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 131540
> 
> @Cor I am truly sorry for your loss. I know how you feel.
> 
> I recently just had to say goodbye to my Precious little Tia...my baby girl on 28 April 2108. She was 13. I was not ready for that day. Amazing how such a small little fur baby can make such a big impact in your life. She crept into my heart in such a big way....such a precious kind gentle little soul she was. She took a big piece of my heart when I had to say goodbye to her. I am heartbroken



I'm so sorry @Vapessa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hahaha
> Dont know how u do it. We have a small dog that i want to throttle on a daily basis.
> But i believe he is a test in my life to see how i react to severe pressure.
> Just like in the time of Adam and Eve where Eve was tested and screwed things up for everyone because she just had to go shopping for new apples



Same here. I have two dogs, one of which is hyper and just his aura tires me. I've sent both of them to "holiday camp" for a week, so I can regain my equilibrium. Holiday camp is Pet-i-Ket, where they have big fenced in playgrounds and all kinds of things for the dogs to play with and climb on etc., so they have a ball. I was telling @RainstormZA  about it in another post.

edit: RainstormZA, not Raindance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapessa

SmokeyJoe said:


> My little guy is very sick. Looks like he suffers from avian epilepsy. He is at the vet at the moment. Hasnt eaten in a day


Really sorry @SmokeyJoe hope that he will be ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

New grandchild

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa

Bulldog said:


> New grandchild
> View attachment 132827


@Bulldog Awesome pic... And Such a cute little dog man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Bulldog said:


> New grandchild
> View attachment 132827



What a CUTIE pie!! Congrats

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Bulldog said:


> New grandchild
> View attachment 132827


OMG cuteness overload!!! Cant deal!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

This is our lil man, fur baby, son, boss, ruler!! lol Love him to bits and couldnt imagine a world without him!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

He is gorgeous @Ruwaid 
Our Boss Miss Piggy rules the roost.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Caseman

Hey Forum,
Got my baby this week. Actually my very own first doggie. Early birthday present from my girlfriend.
Say hi to Mally (Mallymkun - the brave little mouse in Alice in wonderland)
Will have her do her best vape pose at the mods soon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not so small anymore. Still being hand fed for 2 more weeks then the weaning process can begin

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Ruwaid said:


> This is our lil man, fur baby, son, boss, ruler!! lol Love him to bits and couldnt imagine a world without him!!
> View attachment 132903





Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 132904
> View attachment 132905


Haha this little guy looks like "zero f#cks given" 
What an adorable furball

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

@SmokeyJoe that is great. Wanted to ask how he was doing but was afraid after your last message, extremely happy for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> New grandchild
> View attachment 132827



Congrats @Bulldog on your new bundle of love and wee-wee on the floor! How old is he/she?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks @Hooked. He is 10 weeks, my daughters little one so no wee-wee for us

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Carnival

Caseman said:


> View attachment 132933
> Hey Forum,
> Got my baby this week. Actually my very own first doggie. Early birthday present from my girlfriend.
> Say hi to Mally (Mallymkun - the brave little mouse in Alice in wonderland)
> Will have her do her best vape pose at the mods soon



Awwwww!! She’s so little!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> View attachment 133199



This one is a real cuddle-bunny, by the looks of it! Sweet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> This one is a real cuddle-bunny, by the looks of it! Sweet!



She definitely is!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Not so small anymore. Still being hand fed for 2 more weeks then the weaning process can begin
> 
> View attachment 132944



Awwww! He's much better!

Weaning is the hardest process . I've raised 5 and they shout at you to feed them. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Zia

here's my child

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

I thought I'd share my pets as they're far from the normal. Here is my fish tank!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> View attachment 133258



Oh my, what a magnificent dog!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

TheV said:


>



And here's another magnificent dog!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

regularvapeguy said:


> I thought I'd share my pets as they're far from the normal. Here is my fish tank!
> 
> View attachment 133619



Is that saltwater reef?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Zia said:


> View attachment 133311
> here's my child



Ah ... so sweet! Just asking for a belly-rub!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KUDU



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst

This lady turns 1 today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

KUDU said:


> View attachment 133670



@KUDU Oh that's adorable! The posture ... and that face!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> This lady turns 1 today
> View attachment 133673



Happy birthday, little one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

antonherbst said:


> This lady turns 1 today
> View attachment 133673



Happy birthday “meisiekind”!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

KUDU said:


> View attachment 133670



Too precious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KUDU

Hooked said:


> @KUDU Oh that's adorable! The posture ... and that face!!!!


He is my mate for the past 13 years. He is deaf now, but wants his treat every day 16h30 on the dot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## regularvapeguy

RainstormZA said:


> Is that saltwater reef?



Yes it is Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

My furbabies belong to Neighbourhood Watch and they take their duties very seriously indeed. They're a quicker - and better - warning system than Whatsapp!

Little Rusty turned 2 on Monday. He has to go for a major op on Monday, on both hind legs. 

*Rusty - First Responder*






*Kena - Back-up*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

regularvapeguy said:


> Yes it is Sir


Wow I love saltwater tanks. Beautiful @regularvapeguy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

KUDU said:


> View attachment 133670


Aaaaaw please feed me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

RainstormZA said:


> Wow I love saltwater tanks. Beautiful @regularvapeguy



Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great tank @regularvapeguy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP

regularvapeguy said:


> Thank you very much


Nice little redsea reefer tank. How long has it been running.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## regularvapeguy

Silver said:


> Great tank @regularvapeguy !



@Silver thank you I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## regularvapeguy

RynoP said:


> Nice little redsea reefer tank. How long has it been running.


@RynoP thank you. It's my Reefer 250. It's been up for 2 years now.

It's had its downfalls and ive learned a lot but it's my pride and joy.

If you have Instagram please could you follow my "blog" the link is below bud

I'm currently working on my new tank and that's the profile I've started. I'd love the support

https://www.instagram.com/brads_reefer450/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## regularvapeguy

RainstormZA said:


> Aaaaaw please feed me!



Besides the super cute doggos... I think the view is amazing! Where is that more or less it looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

regularvapeguy said:


> @Silver thank you I really appreciate it



Pleasure
We need to see a pic of your vape with your fish tank in the background

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Pleasure
> We need to see a pic of your vape with your fish tank in the background


On first pass I read that as "your vape IN your fish tank" ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## regularvapeguy

Silver said:


> Pleasure
> We need to see a pic of your vape with your fish tank in the background



Here we go @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Awesome picture @regularvapeguy - thanks!
All so colourful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

regularvapeguy said:


> Here we go @Silver
> 
> View attachment 133858


That is a good looking setup(s)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

regularvapeguy said:


> Here we go @Silver
> 
> View attachment 133858



Duuuuude! What fish do you keep? I used to keep a freshwater tank with high fin peppered cories - gave it away as I'm going to the uk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My little man all grown up

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Carnival

SmokeyJoe said:


> My little man all grown up
> 
> View attachment 133990



What a cutie!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Carnival said:


> What a cutie!!


Thanks. He is a cheeky little bastard. But love him to bits

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@SmokeyJoe can I have him? LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> @SmokeyJoe can I have him? LOL.


Hell no! 
Ive had a lot of birds but this one is just weird, which suits my family as we are beyond weird.
Ive never come across a bird thet craves so much attention. All he wants is being used petted and giving kisses, he craves it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hell no!
> Ive had a lot of birds but this one is just weird, which suits my family as we are beyond weird.
> Ive never come across a bird thet craves so much attention. All he wants is being used petted and giving kisses, he craves it.



hehehe I was just kidding. I used to have a couple of them - raised them up as babies and they were awesome birds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo checking out Vape Mail from @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

December 2017:



June 2018:




Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Vapessa

Hooked said:


> My furbabies belong to Neighbourhood Watch and they take their duties very seriously indeed. They're a quicker - and better - warning system than Whatsapp!
> 
> 
> Little Rusty turned 2 on Monday. He has to go for a major op on Monday, on both hind legs.
> 
> *Rusty - First Responder*
> View attachment 133686
> 
> 
> View attachment 133687
> 
> 
> *Kena - Back-up*
> View attachment 133689



Hi @Hooked how is Rusty doing since the op?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Vapessa said:


> Hi @Hooked how is Rusty doing since the op?



Thanks for asking @Vapessa. He's doing well, judging by the speed with which he hurtles down the passage when I open the cage door - and he's not supposed to walk, never mind run! And then of course he crashes into things because he forgets about the cone on his head. Stitches come out today and then the cone can come off.

He started physio last week at Pet Wellness Worx. When I broke my shoulder a few years ago, I refused to go to physio because it was too much of a schlepp to drive into town (I made sure to do physio exercises at home though). Yet I'll take my doggie to physio!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Aaaaahhhhh that's too sweet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My boy eats more healthier than me

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Unless we eat pie. He freaks out when he sees pie crust

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

I'm glad your bird is doing so much better @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> I'm glad your bird is doing so much better @SmokeyJoe


Thanks. All his issues are sorted now. Except he is very weird. He is dead scared of any other birds. We hand fed him since 4 weeks old so i dont think he realises he is a bird. He HATES anything with feathers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

But one thing is awesone. We bought him as a nornal gray cockatiel. Turns out he is he Pied Gray Cockatiel, which apperently is rare

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

You can say i have a HE cockatiel

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> You can say i have a HE cockatiel



Classic @SmokeyJoe !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hahahahahaha @SmokeyJoe you have really spoilt him...

Yeah pied cockatiels are rare - my brother had one and she hated female humans...

Mine were full yellow with red cheeks. Father was a grey but mother was yellow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Not very impressed with me today. 

Meisiekind its cold out and you had shivers this morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

miss the good old days...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Love my babies. miss them soo much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Not very impressed with me today.
> 
> Meisiekind its cold out and you had shivers this morning.
> 
> View attachment 138107


With that face I think you had better not fall asleep today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa

Chilling outside with my Revenger X Kit and my Boy Spud...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Cammy, our Queen of Sheba

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo and Monzie chilling with Dad with his SolarStorm and Dvarw!




Now to sleep on Dad's lap!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and Monzie chilling with Dad with his SolarStorm and Dvarw!
> View attachment 138665
> View attachment 138666
> 
> 
> Now to sleep on Dad's lap!
> View attachment 138667


Haha! Your cat is so impressed with that cloud @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and Monzie chilling with Dad with his SolarStorm and Dvarw!
> View attachment 138665
> View attachment 138666
> 
> 
> Now to sleep on Dad's lap!
> View attachment 138667


Seeing Rob in shorts makes me feel extra cold tonight. It's freezing in the cape.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Seeing Rob in shorts makes me feel extra cold tonight. It's freezing in the cape.



@Raindance I always wear shorts... even wore shorts in Alaska last year and in the Arctic Circle this year... mind you this winter has been really cold in the Highway Area in Durbs and I have actually worn long pants a few times!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> @Raindance I always wear shorts... even wore shorts in Alaska last year and in the Arctic Circle this year... mind you this winter has been really cold in the Highway Area in Durbs and I have actually worn long pants a few times!


Eisch! Shorts in the arctic circle!!!, would have loved to see peoples reactions to this. LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Eisch! Shorts in the arctic circle!!!, would have loved to see peoples reactions to this. LOL.



People looked at me like something that had crawled out of a piece of cheese!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> @Raindance I always wear shorts... even wore shorts in Alaska last year and in the Arctic Circle this year... mind you this winter has been really cold in the Highway Area in Durbs and I have actually worn long pants a few times!




SHORTS FTW

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I officially have a zoo and can charge entrance fee. Only need a goat still

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> I officially have a zoo and can charge entrance fee. Only need a goat still
> 
> View attachment 138788


Mother in law inbound, courtesy of me, to complete your collection

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Christos said:


> Mother in law inbound, courtesy of me, to complete your collection



For your sake, I hope the '0ld g0@t' would never frequent vaping forums. In your defense, you never directly said that ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Kuhlkatz said:


> For your sake, I hope the '0ld g0@t' would never frequent vaping forums. In your defense, you never directly said that ...


I hope somehow she comes across the post and confirms in writing what I call her

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Hi guys
Remember to come through for this weekend's Pet Expo at the Gallagher Convention Centre. Went last year and it was awesome. Activities, shows and MAJOR savings, freebies and giveaways for our furbabies and/or SPCA and organisations alike.

https://www.joburg.co.za/the-world-of-dogs-cats-and-pet-expo-2018/
http://www.dogscats.co.za/

Will look out for the vaping members...will follow the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Stosta said:


> Haha! Your cat is so impressed with that cloud @Rob Fisher !


He's like 'DO IT AGAIN'!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## regularvapeguy

Today is Chacos birthday. He's 3 years old now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

regularvapeguy said:


> Today is Chacos birthday. He's 3 years old now!
> View attachment 140569


Beautiful!

Don't get me wrong I'm terrified of spiders, but I would love to have something as gorgeous as this to ward off visitors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

You could get a mod made out of Chacos rock.
Happy Birthday Chaco

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

regularvapeguy said:


> Today is Chacos birthday. He's 3 years old now!
> View attachment 140569


I am also using that Combo...Zeus and Hexohm twisted Messes...Cant get enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I am also using that Combo...Zeus and Hexohm twisted Messes...Cant get enough!



I agree it's amazing!



Bulldog said:


> You could get a mod made out of Chacos rock.
> Happy Birthday Chaco



Haha if he ever passes then I will look into the idea



Stosta said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm terrified of spiders, but I would love to have something as gorgeous as this to ward off visitors.



To be honest.. There are plenty of very calm and passive spiders you can keep. This is a Chaco Golden Knee and as scared as I am I have no issues handling him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Or do we love our animals 



Ah well I'll sit on the floor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Sleeping in with daddy on a Sunday morning. Bestest best thing ever!



Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa

My Boy Spud - Such a Cutie

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo happy to have Dad home! I did Skype her a few times!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tevin

Sun time for my boy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Albino hedgehog. Dont ask . . .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

SmokeyJoe said:


> Albino hedgehog. Dont ask . . .
> 
> View attachment 147517


Prickly Victory mascot 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/37881

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Strange bed fellows. Both ladies of the house keeping me company,



Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So while cleaning the hedgehog cage, our cockatiel tried to make friends. Tried to groom and feed our hedgehog. Cutest thing ive ever seen. Fyi our cockatiel HATES birds. Scared sh1tless when he sees one. But a hedgedog with nail like spikes are fine. Weird

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Front Kaptein. Was 2months old diagnosed with enlarged and misformed heart. Vets gave him 2-6weeks to live and put him on heart pills. Well if you know how naughty boxers are and energetic. After a week n pills and dog just sitting with watery eyes I took him off pills. He is now 5 and very naughty, Im to scared to give him a hiding. Back is Majoor. He was a abused dog who could not manage at two adopoted houses, so boxerrescueSa asked if We could take him in. Been with us for 3 years. From day one he sitson kids and wifes lap, me and no other adult men can come close to him, probàbly was beaten sensless by a man. But the last 6 months or so he waits till he sees Im asleep on the couch, then come and lie next to my feet. Slowly but surely Im winning him over

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Daddy’s home!



Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Saving for the below project for my reptiles:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

This little lady is gona bless us with a puppy litter for Christmas

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Saving for the below project for my reptiles:
> 
> View attachment 152704



hell, i'd live in there if you fed me everyday !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Saving for the below project for my reptiles:
> 
> View attachment 152704


 Project started today. Refurbed an old melamine cuboard. Nice and big. 1.8m high and 900 wide. Busy glueing bottom and top skirtings into each tank. After that glass channels will be put in place. Then the fun begins, hidden uv lights, temp control, live plants,

etc. 4 tanks in total. Bottom shelf will be converted into a cupboard, just waiting for hardware shop to order the right colour

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Project started today. Refurbed an old melamine cuboard. Nice and big. 1.8m high and 900 wide. Busy glueing bottom and top skirtings into each tank. After that glass channels will be put in place. Then the fun begins, hidden uv lights, temp control, live plants,
> View attachment 154029
> etc. 4 tanks in total. Bottom shelf will be converted into a cupboard, just waiting for hardware shop to order the right colour


Skeleton done. Skirtings on. Glass channels on. Waiting for glue and sealant to cure. Should be 24 hours since its so hot. Impressed so far. Especially since i suck at wood work

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

I think the 18mg tobacco mix was to strong for this one, jokes aside, the heat is getting to this pub, going to the doggie parlour soon for a summer cut. (8 weeks young)






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Dad


Mom


First of the litter


Second of the litter


Last of the litter

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo helping me recoil and wick up the Dvarw family!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cured and lights fitted. Tomorrow glass, heating and air vents. Then a good disinfect and hooking everything up to temp control and timers. Can then transfer my snakes to their new home. Should be done before Friday if all goes well. Bloody excited

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

acorn said:


> I think the 18mg tobacco mix was to strong for this one, jokes aside, the heat is getting to this pub, going to the doggie parlour soon for a summer cut. (8 weeks young)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



MAJOR cuteness overload!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Cured and lights fitted. Tomorrow glass, heating and air vents. Then a good disinfect and hooking everything up to temp control and timers. Can then transfer my snakes to their new home. Should be done before Friday if all goes well. Bloody excited
> 
> View attachment 154112



geez dude, nice one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

My little girl, in her favorite spot - the couch, lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> geez dude, nice one


Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, he loves his couch as well!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Airholes drilled, vents to be fitted tomorrow after ive sealed the bare wood with waterproof enamel. I want to fit them with nice looking black head screws which ill pick up tomorrow. Looking more like the expected end result. Sorry if im spamming people not interested in this. But im so excited about this project and i just want to share

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This is what the layered "skirting" for each shelf or tank looks like. I think it came out very nice. Just need a good parafin clean

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Its finally done. 3rd cage ready for the baby Mexican Black coming end of Jan. 4th cage switched off. Dont know yet what im going to put in there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Better pic. Im so happy with end result. And it cost me a tenth from the cheapest qoute i got

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the handiwork @SmokeyJoe 
I've never done something like that but can imagine how chuffed you must be 
Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Looks like he loves his new home. He usually doesnt come out of his log so early. 




My daugther's corn is damn lazy. She usually only comes out when the timer shuts the lights off at 20:00

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Raindance

I Had my dog chipped today. Dissapointingly I can not notice any improvement in performance.



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo helping me recoil and wick up the Dvarw family!
> View attachment 154104


It's a wonder there is still tools and equipment on the table and not everything on the floor ,well trained cat that !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> It's a wonder there is still tools and equipment on the table and not everything on the floor ,well trained cat that !



Provided I give her attention everything on the desk is safe... if no attention is given then everything is fair game!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> Better pic. Im so happy with end result. And it cost me a tenth from the cheapest qoute i got
> 
> View attachment 154228


Well done job Joe , looks great !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

*@ARYANTO - *"_well trained cat that" - _Mate, I don't think one of those has ever existed. You have got more chance training your wife!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Neal said:


> *@ARYANTO - *"_well trained cat that" - _Mate, I don't think one of those has ever existed. You have got more chance training your wife!


Fortunately I don't have one of those ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Raindance said:


> I Had my dog chipped today. Dissapointingly I can not notice any improvement in performance.
> View attachment 154309
> 
> 
> Regards


You're meant to install the cone filter as well, adds some extra growl under the hood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> I Had my dog chipped today. Dissapointingly I can not notice any improvement in performance.
> View attachment 154309
> 
> 
> Regards


Must be a Ford chip then. Does your dog spontaneously combust?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Newest addition to our snake family. Kenyan Sand Boa. Still a baby, about 15cm long. He is just beautiful. I have christened him Frik







His new house

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Newest addition to our snake family. Kenyan Sand Boa. Still a baby, about 15cm long. He is just beautiful. I have christened him Frik
> 
> View attachment 154380
> 
> 
> Iove my KSB's. Have a ton of them! Next time you want to buy one, give me a shout.
> 
> View attachment 154381
> 
> 
> His new house
> 
> View attachment 154382

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

3 cages full. 1 more to go which is up to my daughter. The 2nd and 4th tank are hers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Iove my KSB's. Have a ton of them! Next time you want to buy one, give me a shout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Newest addition to our snake family. Kenyan Sand Boa. Still a baby, about 15cm long. He is just beautiful. I have christened him Frik
> 
> View attachment 154380
> 
> 
> View attachment 154381
> 
> 
> His new house
> 
> View attachment 154382



He is a bit nippy. But the a holes at the pet shop kept 2 males together. He has calmed down a lot and has even eaten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Iove my KSB's. Have a ton of them! Next time you want to buy one, give me a shout.
> View attachment 154383
> View attachment 154384
> View attachment 154385
> View attachment 154386
> View attachment 154387
> View attachment 154389
> View attachment 154390
> View attachment 154391
> View attachment 154392
> View attachment 154393


I definitely will. Thanks i appreaciate it. Its just such a beautiful snake and plus side its basically a mini boa. This is the 1st time ive seen them in a pet shop. Ive only read about them. So when i saw it i had to take it. I had a mexican black king lined up, but i just fell in love with the beaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Iove my KSB's. Have a ton of them! Next time you want to buy one, give me a shout.
> View attachment 154383
> View attachment 154384
> View attachment 154385
> View attachment 154386
> View attachment 154387
> View attachment 154389
> View attachment 154390
> View attachment 154391
> View attachment 154392
> View attachment 154393


What sand do you use? I bought the normal fine stuff bit im not a fan of it due to fear of compacting in the snake when he eats. As you can see in the pic i placed the sand in a large ceramic container for him to borough and i feed him on the wood chips, but still dont like the fine sand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

SmokeyJoe said:


> I definitely will. Thanks i appreaciate it. Its just such a beautiful snake and plus side its basically a mini boa. This is the 1st time ive seen them in a pet shop. Ive only read about them. So when i saw it i had to take it. I had a mexican black king lined up, but i just fell in love with the beaut


They are awesome little snakes, I have about 15 or so, lol. Not very popular in the pet trade for some reason, I struggled to sell my last babies, so I didn't breed this season. But the more people get into them, the better for me. I have some linebred traits I'm working on. Anyway, let me know if you want more. If I don't have what you're looking for, I know a lady that will have. I keep ball pythons as well, and one or two very exotic species, like this rhino rat snake

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

But they don't always "love me" lol, which is why I stopped keeping hots. Too much of a risk to get nipped when you handle venomous snakes on a daily basis, and I sleepwalk at times, not a good combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

A


SmokeyJoe said:


> What sand do you use? I bought the normal fine stuff bit im not a fan of it due to fear of compacting in the snake when he eats. As you can see in the pic i placed the sand in a large ceramic container for him to borough and i feed him on the wood chips, but still dont like the fine sand



I use normal plays and bought from builders or west pack. I did do a trail om crushed peach pits, but the humid was too low and I had lots of bad sheds. Even coco husk or peat moss works. They are not fussy snakes. Can even use Aspen shavings for them. There are some cool Facebook groups. You'd be amazed at all the different morphs available in the US

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> They are awesome little snakes, I have about 15 or so, lol. Not very popular in the pet trade for some reason, I struggled to sell my last babies, so I didn't breed this season. But the more people get into them, the better for me. I have some linebred traits I'm working on. Anyway, let me know if you want more. If I don't have what you're looking for, I know a lady that will have. I keep ball pythons as well, and one or two very exotic species, like this rhino rat snake
> View attachment 154394
> View attachment 154395
> View attachment 154396
> View attachment 154397
> View attachment 154398
> View attachment 154399
> View attachment 154400
> View attachment 154401
> View attachment 154402
> View attachment 154403
> View attachment 154404




They are gorgeous! I want to build another 5 tier enclosure next year. Ill definitely will contact you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> A
> 
> 
> I use normal plays and bought from builders or west pack. I did do a trail om crushed peach pits, but the humid was too low and I had lots of bad sheds. Even coco husk or peat moss works. They are not fussy snakes. Can even use Aspen shavings for them. There are some cool Facebook groups. You'd be amazed at all the different morphs available in the US


I was thinking coconut husks but i couldnt find on the west rand. Ill try the play sand at builders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Viper_SA said:


> Iove my KSB's. Have a ton of them! Next time you want to buy one, give me a shout.
> View attachment 154383
> View attachment 154384
> View attachment 154385
> View attachment 154386
> View attachment 154387
> View attachment 154389
> View attachment 154390
> View attachment 154391
> View attachment 154392
> View attachment 154393


So what do you feed the babies?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So what do you feed the babies?


I usually breast feed them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So what do you feed the babies?


Baby mice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> I usually breast feed them


Howlie cow!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

He is just beautiful. Frik has fully clamitized to his new home. Hungry little bugger

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35

SmokeyJoe said:


> He is just beautiful. Frik has fully clamitized to his new home. Hungry little bugger
> 
> View attachment 154661
> 
> 
> View attachment 154662



What snake is that?? .. He looks angry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> My little girl, in her favorite spot - the couch, lol.
> 
> View attachment 154117



Ahhhh she's so sweet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

hot.chillie35 said:


> What snake is that?? .. He looks angry


Kenyan Sand Boa. Nah hes just hungry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

SmokeyJoe said:


> Kenyan Sand Boa. Nah hes just hungry.



Lol Please feed him before he attempts to nip at u

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Fourth and final cage now full. My daughter bought herself a baby leapord gecko with her allowance. Ive put in a white led strip instead of warm led to hilight the gecko's colours, and using black fine gravel for contrast. I think it looks awesome

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Officialy done. Cabinet doors fitted




And the long wait for auto digital temp controllers

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I love these temp controllers. 0.1 degree accurate. For the amount i paid its a bargain

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

@Viper_SA and @SmokeyJoe ...
Snakes?
Nope nope and nope

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> I love these temp controllers. 0.1 degree accurate. For the amount i paid its a bargain



Thats amazing @SmokeyJoe - no wonder your animals love you!

How does the temp controller reduce or increase the temp? 
Does it have built in Aircon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Thats amazing @SmokeyJoe - no wonder your animals love you!
> 
> How does the temp controller reduce or increase the temp?
> Does it have built in Aircon?


Its has multiple inputs. If heat is required it will start up the heating pads, if cooling is required, it shutsdown the heating pad and starts up the fans. You can attach an aircon as well, but that will be more for seawater fish tanks that require exact temps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its has multiple inputs. If heat is required it will start up the heating pads, if cooling is required, it shutsdown the heating pad and starts up the fans. You can attach an aircon as well, but that will be more for seawater fish tanks that require exact temps



Okay cool!
Thats great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chanelr said:


> @Viper_SA and @SmokeyJoe ...
> Snakes?
> Nope nope and nope


We have a hedgehog and a leopard gecko if that comforts you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

SmokeyJoe said:


> We have a hedgehog and a leopard gecko if that comforts you


Lol the hedgehog makes me feel a little bit better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chanelr said:


> Lol the hedgehog makes me feel a little bit better



Heres a pic just for you. Feeding time

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

SmokeyJoe said:


> Heres a pic just for you. Feeding time
> 
> View attachment 155242


That is really disturbing for me... A friend of ours also have snakes and I absolutely hate it when he feeds them pinkies...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Chanelr said:


> That is really disturbing for me... A friend of ours also have snakes and I absolutely hate it when he feeds them pinkies...


Wait until you have to feed a 3 meter long python prekilled whittle wabbits

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Wait until you have to feed a 3 meter long python prekilled whittle wabbits


Be vewy vewy quiet. Im hunting frozen wabbits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

@Viper_SA those Ball Pythons are gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> Wait until you have to feed a 3 meter long python prekilled whittle wabbits


Reporting animal cruelty lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tevin

Baby tenrecs

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Tevin said:


> Baby tenrecs


Now that is adorable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sorry this is the last time im posting about the rack system i made. Im just to freaking chuffed with myself. It looks amazing at night

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sorry this is the last time im posting about the rack system i made. Im just to freaking chuffed with myself. It looks amazing at night
> 
> 
> View attachment 155350
> 
> 
> View attachment 155351


That is really a nice work of art and you should be really proud, I would be if I could build stuff like this..
Except for the snakes part lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Keep them coming @SmokeyJoe awesome work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## oSuSkIo

hi guys (sorry if this is the wrong thread) but i had to get this off my chest


Today I lost someone who meant alot to me.
Her name was roxi she was a standard french poodle
She was born in 2009 and with eerie sadness she passed over the rainbow today at 6pm
Is there anything i can do to battle this feeling of remorse . Please excuse my typing my eyes are running with water
She meant the world to me and my whole family

Regards

J.P

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

oSuSkIo said:


> hi guys (sorry if this is the wrong thread) but i had to get this off my chest
> View attachment 156354
> 
> Today I lost someone who meant alot to me.
> Her name was roxi she was a standard french poodle
> She was born in 2009 and with eerie sadness she passed over the rainbow today at 6pm
> Is there anything i can do to battle this feeling of remorse . Please excuse my typing my eyes are running with water
> She meant the world to me and my whole family
> 
> Regards
> 
> J.P


Sorry to hear of your loss @oSuSkIo , they become part of our families and our lives, and at least we get to share theirs, but a goodbye is never easy. To all of you, the pain will take a while to go away, but the good memories wil be with you forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal

oSuSkIo said:


> hi guys (sorry if this is the wrong thread) but i had to get this off my chest
> View attachment 156354
> 
> Today I lost someone who meant alot to me.
> Her name was roxi she was a standard french poodle
> She was born in 2009 and with eerie sadness she passed over the rainbow today at 6pm
> Is there anything i can do to battle this feeling of remorse . Please excuse my typing my eyes are running with water
> She meant the world to me and my whole family
> 
> Regards
> 
> J.P


Really feel for you mate. Lost 2 dogs recently who where family members and it is a heart breaking and extremely painful experience. Nothing I can say is going to help your sadness right now, I hope you can come to terms with everything as soon as possible. At some point you will be able to remember the good times, but it is going to take some time. Sometime life sucks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

oSuSkIo said:


> hi guys (sorry if this is the wrong thread) but i had to get this off my chest
> View attachment 156354
> 
> Today I lost someone who meant alot to me.
> Her name was roxi she was a standard french poodle
> She was born in 2009 and with eerie sadness she passed over the rainbow today at 6pm
> Is there anything i can do to battle this feeling of remorse . Please excuse my typing my eyes are running with water
> She meant the world to me and my whole family
> 
> Regards
> 
> J.P


Pain is the price we pay for love. It’s a privilege. Accept it as such for it is not bestowed on everyone to experience either. You are alive and living and experiencing live as intended.

Cry, shout, mourn. You have earned the right.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156616


Inception

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

We lost a very dear and loved pittie boy this week. 
Took the missus to get some ink today, which she wanted to get in his memory.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> We lost a very dear and loved pittie boy this week.
> Took the missus to get some ink today, which she wanted to get in his memory.
> 
> View attachment 156984


Sorry to hear this @M.Adhir , what a fitting tribute to him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

M.Adhir said:


> We lost a very dear and loved pittie boy this week.
> Took the missus to get some ink today, which she wanted to get in his memory.
> 
> View attachment 156984


Sorry to heat about the dog.
Just keep the missus out the sun. You dont want her to develop a mole or freckle under the dog

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

Very sad @M.Adhir and agree, a fitting tribute to him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Newest addition. Baby Chaco Golden Knee Tarantula

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Newest addition. Baby Chaco Golden Knee Tarantula
> 
> View attachment 158022
> 
> 
> View attachment 158023


So small and fragile! I would be so nervous something happens to it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Helping dad pitstop 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DAD! Stop playing with your Solar Storms and pay me some attention!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156616


Love the manicure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My baby sand boa not so baby anymore. Such a ferocious eater

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Me and my girls.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> View attachment 161393
> 
> Me and my girls.



Ahhhhh that's so lovely @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My next project. Refurbing an old cage for a custom bred mexican black kingsnake that will hopefully hatch next month according to the breeder.
Replaced some plywood panels that had some moisture damage. 1st coat of stain applied. After 3rd coat i need to retrim the corners, replace the glass and finally seal the wood

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

They say owner and dog look alike....

So here is me and my two year old, Shar-pei, named Gizmo.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Smokey_Robinson said:


> They say owner and dog look alike....
> 
> So here is me and my two year old, Shar-pei, named Gizmo.



Nice @Smokey_Robinson !

@Gizmo, check this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Lol....jip it's Gizmo, from Gremlins fame and fittingly.....he can be so cute, cuddly and lovable and then.....total terrorist in the house, and not one to listen easily. Only thing he hates is water....so a spray bottle filled with water is our only resort, if all else fails. He is conditioned to know bottle by now and no actual waterworks is needed. But do pray for me once a month @ bath-day......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Lol....jip it's Gizmo, from Gremlins fame and fittingly.....he can be so cute, cuddly and lovable and then.....total terrorist in the house, and not one to listen easily. Only thing he hates is water....so a spray bottle filled with water is our only resort, if all else fails. He is conditioned to know bottle by now and no actual waterworks is needed. But do pray for me once a month @ bath-day......



Lol, that's classic @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kirsty101

Me and my Kitty lazy Sunday morning in bed vaping and bingeing series.......

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Cleo while daddy is busy with some home chores

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Just had to post here as well.


Trouble at the beach.
Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

antonherbst said:


> Cleo while daddy is busy with some home chores
> 
> View attachment 164131


My guy loves the sink also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Lol, that's classic @Smokey_Robinson


I started a thread on moving to which I've gotten many responses but I failed to mention that along with the new home I inherited 2 cats.It seems the former occupants cruelly abandoned them when they left and the realtor was going to impound them.I just couldn't bare the thought so now there's 2 new friends for Smoke.He's used to being an "only" kitty but slowly they are learning to co-exist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Animals don't "love" us, they "tolerate" us, in actual fact, they love blankets

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Animals don't "love" us, they "tolerate" us, in actual fact, they love blankets
> View attachment 167928


and bags

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> and bags
> View attachment 167930


Especially bags! Have you ever seen how happy a cat gets if it the proud owner of a checkers bag????

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> and bags
> View attachment 167930


Especially black cats, they freaking LOVE bags!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Piggy's friend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Damn hes ugly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Looks like a freaking Ewok

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I've just noticed that this thread, which was started two years ago, is in General Vaporiser Talk . I wonder if anyone else has realised this? Perhaps you didn't have Off Topic then?


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> g0g I've just noticed that this thread, which was started two years ago, is in General Vaporiser Talk . I wonder if anyone else has realised this? Perhaps you didn't have Off Topic then?



I hear you @Hooked

I think when @antonherbst started it the idea was to share pics of your animals and your Vapes, hence it being here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I hear you @Hooked
> 
> I think when @antonherbst started it the idea was to share pics of your animals and your Vapes, hence it being here



Ah yes, that's right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Man, it's a tough life being a dog...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The Ewok doesnt like me watching movies on my laptop. Craving for attention

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Tinykey

My mona

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BoboVA

And I have such a tiny friend Charik, at first I was afraid of the couple, but now I’m used to it and share my passion

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The life of an Ewok

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

I'm asking people, who are dog people, to join the challenge of posting a picture of their dog. Only one photo, no description. The goal is to flood this thread with positive dog pictures instead of negativity. 

Meisiekind sleeping in her dads arms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Miley

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

Sorry Anton,I tried... but just could not Ohm out at 0.1....as 0.2 is my go to...
Ragnar thinks he is a looka !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My heart is in pieces, my baby Staffy fell and broke her elbow. Shes in doggy hospital undergoing surgery to insert pins and plates into her leg. The house is so somber withour her. Just love her to bits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

My two special girls on a day out...












Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> My heart is in pieces, my baby Staffy fell and broke her elbow. Shes in doggy hospital undergoing surgery to insert pins and plates into her leg. The house is so somber withour her. Just love her to bits
> 
> View attachment 190943



Oh sorry to hear that @SmokeyJoe. She'll recover quickly though - within a few weeks she'll be as right as rain. It amazes me how quickly animals recover. And of course your abundant TLC will get her through!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> My heart is in pieces, my baby Staffy fell and broke her elbow. Shes in doggy hospital undergoing surgery to insert pins and plates into her leg. The house is so somber withour her. Just love her to bits
> 
> View attachment 190943


Ah damn bad news buddy. Wow i can feel your pain and hope for a successful recovery of the pooch. They are just like kids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Thank you all
Im not an emotional person at all, but i just love this dog so damn much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Sunday night was the first night I had to leave Trouble (GSD female) alone for the night as I had to observe some stuff on nightshift at work. She has never spent a night outside and that was not about to change. Coming home I was worried what manner of destruction was going to greet me. Walking in all seemed in perfect order, until I walked into my bedroom. There on the foot end of my bed I found my Golf cap, Shaving brush and Fitbit lying in a neat evenly spaced row. Not a single tooth mark or blemish on any of them. She fetched these items from different locations all over the house to place them there. Like a child missing a parent and collecting keepsakes that remind them of them. Truly amazing.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Sunday night was the first night I had to leave Trouble (GSD female) alone for the night as I had to observe some stuff on nightshift at work. She has never spent a night outside and that was not about to change. Coming home I was worried what manner of destruction was going to greet me. Walking in all seemed in perfect order, until I walked into my bedroom. There on the foot end of my bed I found my Golf cap, Shaving brush and Fitbit lying in a neat evenly spaced row. Not a single tooth mark or blemish on any of them. She fetched these items from different locations all over the house to place them there. Like a child missing a parent and collecting keepsakes that remind them of them. Truly amazing.
> 
> Regards




Amazing.

Our new rescue dog (seen above) left us a turd in the shower when we left him at home alone for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Our new rescue dog (seen above) left us a turd in the shower when we left him at home alone for the first time.


Dis kak

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

2 ops later and shes doing well. Shes just in a lot of pain

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> 2 ops later and shes doing well. Shes just in a lot of pain
> 
> View attachment 191007


Hoping for a speedy recovery @SmokeyJoe , they mean so much to us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The past few days a lot of family and friends came up to me asking why im paying so much money for a dog operation instead of putting her down.
To those people, you wont understand till you find that special pet companion, something only dog owners would understand.

Also, fck you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

She has turned into Willy Nelson. High as a kite from pain meds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> She has turned into Willy Nelson. High as a kite from pain meds
> 
> View attachment 191091



Such a sweet patient!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Chillin on a Sunday afternoon!

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> View attachment 192646
> 
> Chillin on a Sunday afternoon!
> 
> Regards


Why is your dog plugged into the mains?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Gringo

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why is your dog plugged into the mains?


Hahaha... if he/she is any thing like my Staffy, I would think " its " charging....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why is your dog plugged into the mains?





Gringo said:


> Hahaha... if he/she is any thing like my Staffy, I would think " its " charging....



Pretty much the case, when she awoke, it was playtime, big time. Fully recharged and a heck of a lot faster than me. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Day 2 of isolation 
This Working from Home is really going to the dogs ️️

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

How can you not love this face

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

My little sidekick has the same facial expression when she is sitting at the open front door waiting for someone or something to bark at. Last 3 days no cars people or anything in our street.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 193076
> 
> My little sidekick has the same facial expression when she is sitting at the open front door waiting for someone or something to bark at. Last 3 days no cars people or anything in our street.



Can relate - my little dog is usually on Neighbourhood Watch in the morning, where she sits at the gate and barks at everything and anything that moves - then comes rushing inside to tell me the news, then back she goes. Now - nothing most days, although this morning two ostriches strolled past.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 193154



Oooohhhh Backgammon! I used to play every day on the Internet (against real opponents) but I haven't played for about 3 years now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Oooohhhh Backgammon! I used to play every day on the Internet (against real opponents) but I haven't played for about 3 years now.


I love it. Played for the last 25 years and am now teaching my kids when the cat allows us to of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> I love it. Played for the last 25 years and am now teaching my kids when the cat allows us to of course.



That's fantastic @Paul33!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

The girls of the house keeping me company.



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> The girls of the house keeping me company.
> View attachment 193736
> 
> 
> Regards


That's a great pic @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

My brother's bulldog. It must be an interesting show on TV!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

I have a bedmate tonight! How in the high heavens I’m going to get all of the dog hair out of my bed I don’t know. She is my streetfind skeleton from Dec and has become part of the family, but she is not interested in spending tonight with the others in the scullery, so I’m the other option. Getting and fetching some jackets tomorrow for all 4 of them, my cousin is sponsoring, bless her soul, she had 13 dogs, all rescues, 4 cats and a parrot that goes walkies to the corner shop to talk to the owner.


So, doggie breath is in my future tonight, at least she has stopped shivering, a bit worried as she coughed a bit after drinking water.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Rescue dogs are great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Best guard dog ever if she opens her mouth there is something her whole life outside. Till now, she is getting old now so daddy brought her inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Niruki said:


> I literally just came in here to like every single picture lol. and so I did. Here's Irene. She passed away this summer from a scorpion sting even after we raced her to the vet for anti-serum. Still miss the floofa. We used to practice aikido on the lawn every day
> View attachment 198732



Sorry to hear about your loss @Niruki , we get to share a short portion of our lives with out furry friends, and then we have to say goodbye, never easy and we never know when or for what reason. This leaves a big hole but they change us as people, without us noticing mostly, and we are better off for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Gringo

true that ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My babies hatched this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just bloody stunning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just bloody stunning
> 
> View attachment 225054



It is an absolutely beautiful specimen... but you can keep it right there with you thank you very much... Where are you, Krugersdorp, just marked that as a No-Go-Zone forever for me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

SmokeyJoe said:


> My babies hatched this morning
> 
> View attachment 217638


Pretty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just bloody stunning
> 
> View attachment 225054



Chilean Rose?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Chilean Rose?


Mexican red rump

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is an absolutely beautiful specimen... but you can keep it right there with you thank you very much... Where are you, Krugersdorp, just marked that as a No-Go-Zone forever for me...


Still to close to me thanks very much

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH

Not mine, my sister’s. He’s a big softy.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

DavyH said:


> Not mine, my sister’s. He’s a big softy.
> 
> View attachment 225069



What the hell is that?


----------



## DavyH

Highland. Great multipurpose cattle, really friendly and, as a bonus, delicious.

That’s Calen. He’s 3, about 450kg and already has 10 calves on the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## CashKat88

This is bear, just hanging out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

And Ollie, he's very protective over his ball, must have been a dog in his past life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

@SmokeyJoe 

How are the babies doing, any more pics. Love snakes me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> @SmokeyJoe
> 
> How are the babies doing, any more pics. Love snakes me.



All of them have been sold. Should start breeding again in a months time. Just waiting for mom to go through last shed, then its sexy time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

How beautiful is she? Just love her to bits

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER

My 8 year old daughter playing with her older sister and she just goes with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

In the last six months I had to say farewell to both Blade and Monster, damn it hurts....

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 9


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> In the last six months I had to say farewell to both Blade and Monster, damn it hurts....
> 
> Regards



My heartfelt sympathy for your loss @Raindance.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> In the last six months I had to say farewell to both Blade and Monster, damn it hurts....
> 
> Regards


Condolences and sympathies @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

My sympathies. Always hard to lose a family member.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

@Raindance Condolences mate, never easy to lose beloved pets

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Raindance my sympathies. I don't think I'd handle that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Can relate @Raindance . We went through the same recently.

I think that it is time for a few drinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Thanks for all the condolences, always time for a drink @Puff the Magic Dragon.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

The lady of the house reclining on the couch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Popped up on Facebook memories. A 10 year old photo of my best buddy to this day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Sights like this makes the 3 hours spent cleaning snake cages worth it all. Her shed skin neatly rolled up in her cave entrance and her little head just poking out of the sand to check for food

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Sights like this makes the 3 hours spent cleaning snake cages worth it all. Her shed skin neatly rolled up in her cave entrance and her little head just poking out of the sand to check for food
> 
> View attachment 241084


Awesome. Kenyan Sand Boa? Have one as well. Awesome snake. What substrate do you use? I use repti sand myself since i want to replicate their normal habitat. But theres a lot of controversy regarding sand and impacting. I just feel that if they can manage in the wild with sand, surely it wont affect them in a tank. I mean sand is in their freaking name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Awesome. Kenyan Sand Boa? Have one as well. Awesome snake. What substrate do you use? I use repti sand myself since i want to replicate their normal habitat. But theres a lot of controversy regarding sand and impacting. I just feel that if they can manage in the wild with sand, surely it wont affect them in a tank. I mean sand is in their freaking name



Yup, one of my albino Kenyan sandboas. I use normal playground sand. Since 2008 basically and have never had in impaction. I did try crushed walnuts for a time, but it had zero obsorbtion qualities and caused micro-abrasions on their eyes, so I went back to sand very quickly.

I also have a few anerys, a snow and some normals. Pity they don't sell very well and aren't as popular as in the UK and US. So I stopped breeding them years ago.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

After waking us up at Sparrow Fart for food Baby Choo is now fast asleep in a ball of cute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> After waking us up at Sparrow Fart for food Baby Choo is now fast asleep in a ball of cute!
> View attachment 247467


I need one of these chairs in my life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I need one of these chairs in my life



It doesn't get much use as it should but Baby Choo loves it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

My kitties enjoying the outdoors

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

Christos said:


> View attachment 247617
> View attachment 247618
> 
> My kitties enjoying the outdoors


So beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

Here are my 2 familiars, Salem Binx and Yennefer Jinx. They appreciate us going over to Vaping, they used to hate the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

...my gem squash eating Ziggy

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> ...my gem squash eating Ziggy
> 
> View attachment 247624


One of my dogs has started eating grapes and mandarins. 
You should try a carrot too!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

...if Monday morning had a face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

My lap warmer , Reilly Too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

My old girl taking strain. Enlarged heart and fluid around the heart. Water tablets helping a bit. She had a Sonar and X-Rays a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Stew said:


> My old girl taking strain. Enlarged heart and fluid around the heart. Water tablets helping a bit. She had a Sonar and X-Rays a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 247710


Hoping for the best @Stew .

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

It’s tiring being cute. A nap was needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Val, Minnie, Sasha and Sally, miss them so much. Val, Minnie were Sasha and Sally's Mom and Dad. Minatare Long Haired Dachshunds.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

**Be with them until the end.**

**Pets, it turns out, also have last wishes before they die, but only known by veterinarians who put old and sick animals to sleep. Twitter user Jesse Dietrich asked a vet what was the most difficult part of his job. The specialist answered without hesitation that it was the hardest for him to see how old or sick animals look for their owners with the eyes of their owners before going to sleep. **

The fact is that 90 % of owners don't want to be in a room with a dying animal. People leave so they don't see their pet leave. But they don't realize that it's in these last moments of life that their pet really needs them. And *Hillcrest Veterinary Clinic in South Africa* has posted on their Facebook page for all people with pets. Veterinarians ask the owners to be close to the animals until the very end. ′′ It's inevitable that they die before you. Don't forget that you were the center of their life.

Maybe they were just a part of you. But they are also your family. No matter how hard it is, don't leave them. Don't let them die in a room with a stranger in a place they don't like. Vets are very painful to watch this. On how pets cannot find their owner in the last minutes of their life. They don't understand why he left them. After all, they needed his consolation. Veterinarians do everything possible to ensure that animals are not so scared. But they are complete strangers to them. Don't be a coward who thinks it's too painful for you. Think about the pet. Endure this pain for the sake of your pets. Be with them until the end ".

Credit: Randika Madhumal

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

My old girl took a bad turn last night and it was really sad to have to let her go. 12 years our companion.

Petra. We will always cherish you in our memories.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

This was my girl Hunny Bee, she was always gritty and headstrong as daschunds always are...


After my cocker spaniel Savannah passed away she quickly deteriorated. The drip was because she wasn't eating. I feel bad because I had to leave Singapore to come back to SA for uni over 7 years ago and I missed so much time with her. She passed peacefully on the couch surrounded by her stuffed animals she inherited from my ex step dads kids.
Having pets is something so special and I wish more people would be more attentive to their pets and give them all the love they deserve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Stew said:


> My old girl took a bad turn last night and it was really sad to have to let her go. 12 years our companion.
> View attachment 248973
> Petra. We will always cherish you in our memories.


Sorry to hear @Stew , we cherish the time we get to share with them, but it’s never enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Munro31

Stew said:


> My old girl took a bad turn last night and it was really sad to have to let her go. 12 years our companion.
> View attachment 248973
> Petra. We will always cherish you in our memories.


Ai @Stew , late last year we had to do the same, it is extremely painful. I take comfort that I was there at the end, even though it was extremely traumatic for my wife and I.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Stew said:


> My old girl took a bad turn last night and it was really sad to have to let her go. 12 years our companion.
> View attachment 248973
> Petra. We will always cherish you in our memories.


@Stew, there are no words at a time like this.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Stew said:


> My old girl took a bad turn last night and it was really sad to have to let her go. 12 years our companion.
> View attachment 248973
> Petra. We will always cherish you in our memories.



So sorry for your loss @Stew.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> After my cocker spaniel Savannah passed away she quickly deteriorated.



Yes, I would think so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Hooked said:


> Yes, I would think so.


Yeah they are more connected and sensitive than we give them credit for. It was tough as we lost both of them just before Xmas. But my step dad made it absolutely comfortable for them, ice cream, peanut butter, all those good things they don't usually get. They were spoilt and I wouldn't have it any other way

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stew said:


> My old girl took a bad turn last night and it was really sad to have to let her go. 12 years our companion.
> View attachment 248973
> Petra. We will always cherish you in our memories.



So sorry for your loss Stew, will miss her on the Braai Check photos. I'm very sure she had a good life filled with lots of love and care from you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

So sorry for your loss @Stew .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rivera

ARYANTO said:


> **Be with them until the end.**
> 
> **Pets, it turns out, also have last wishes before they die, but only known by veterinarians who put old and sick animals to sleep. Twitter user Jesse Dietrich asked a vet what was the most difficult part of his job. The specialist answered without hesitation that it was the hardest for him to see how old or sick animals look for their owners with the eyes of their owners before going to sleep. **
> 
> The fact is that 90 % of owners don't want to be in a room with a dying animal. People leave so they don't see their pet leave. But they don't realize that it's in these last moments of life that their pet really needs them. And *Hillcrest Veterinary Clinic in South Africa* has posted on their Facebook page for all people with pets. Veterinarians ask the owners to be close to the animals until the very end. ′′ It's inevitable that they die before you. Don't forget that you were the center of their life.
> 
> Maybe they were just a part of you. But they are also your family. No matter how hard it is, don't leave them. Don't let them die in a room with a stranger in a place they don't like. Vets are very painful to watch this. On how pets cannot find their owner in the last minutes of their life. They don't understand why he left them. After all, they needed his consolation. Veterinarians do everything possible to ensure that animals are not so scared. But they are complete strangers to them. Don't be a coward who thinks it's too painful for you. Think about the pet. Endure this pain for the sake of your pets. Be with them until the end ".
> 
> Credit: Randika Madhumal



I was right there for my labrador in her last moments, and I will always feel glad about that. I’ll do the exact same for my current babies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> View attachment 251888


Stunning. Always loved a Rottie. Miss mine so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

